# Elgin King



## miller32 (Oct 7, 2012)

Picked an Elgin King today.........I believe 1902.  Has original headbadge....


----------



## miller32 (Oct 7, 2012)

It is actually a Red Head Elgin King...pics coming...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool...... wanna see.......


----------



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Cool...... wanna see.......




Bricycle....maybe you can help.  It would obviously have 28 inch wood wheels...but what hub would have been used on this bike??  What about the seat and handlebar grips....what would they have been???  Here are some pictures.  As you can see...seat....wheels and tires and handlebar grips are not original....but the frame, headbadge, crank and pedals appear to be.


----------



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

Couple more pics....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice pick!!!! Cool that some of the original paint still present. Would have had an unsprung, or mildly sprung leather saddle. I may have a spare....
bars could be original, but were turned upside down. Wheels would have been all wood. Hubs varied by model/order. Could have been the morrow possibly. original chain was most likely a block skip tho.
ps; I call dibs if you ever get separation anxiety.


----------



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> very nice pick!!!! Cool that some of the original paint still present. Would have had an unsprung, or mildly sprung leather saddle. I may have a spare....
> bars could be original, but were turned upside down. Wheels would have been all wood. Hubs varied by model/order. Could have been the morrow possibly. original chain was most likely a block skip tho.
> ps; I call dibs if you ever get separation anxiety.




Might be interested in that saddle you have...if you have a spare.  Thanks so much for the information.....!!!!  You called first dibs on the bike.....and when that anxiety hits me...I'll let you know!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

Miller32,  Congrats on a great find!!!!!!  That badge and chainring are both totally cool & I agree with Bri, great to see some of the original paint.  That is a really nice early gem!!! I just love these pre-WWI bikes. - Gary


----------



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Miller32,  Congrats on a great find!!!!!!  That badge and chainring are both totally cool & I agree with Bri, great to see some of the original paint.  That is a really nice early gem!!! I just love these pre-WWI bikes. - Gary





Thanks Gary.  I really like this bike.  The badge and the chainring....and especially how tall the bike is.  I am going to try and piece her together correctly......


----------



## Gordon (Oct 8, 2012)

*Elgin Red Head King*

I have one that I believe is all original. The rear hub is an Eclipse and has a patent date of 1908. The grips are wood wrapped with leather. Leather seat with springs. 28 inch wood rims.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2012)

Gordon said:


> I have one that I believe is all original. The rear hub is an Eclipse and has a patent date of 1908. The grips are wood wrapped with leather. Leather seat with springs. 28 inch wood rims.




Well let's see pics!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2012)

Here it is. When I moved this summer I removed the grips so they wouldn't get lost and I still haven't found which box I put them in. The bike has original paint. I added the rear stand, tool bag, bell, repro tires and carbide light. These were obviously made for tall riders.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Here it is. When I moved this summer I removed the grips so they wouldn't get lost and I still haven't found which box I put them in. The bike has original paint. I added the rear stand, tool bag, bell, repro tires and carbide light. These were obviously made for tall riders.




That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 9, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Here it is. When I moved this summer I removed the grips so they wouldn't get lost and I still haven't found which box I put them in. The bike has original paint. I added the rear stand, tool bag, bell, repro tires and carbide light. These were obviously made for tall riders.




Gordon, That is super nice!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing. - Gary


----------



## hawker (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, I just picked up a bike I belive may be a elgin king redhead, missing head badge, are your mounting holes 2 7/8 inch apart?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2014)

hawker said:


> Hi, I just picked up a bike I belive may be a elgin king redhead, missing head badge, are your mounting holes 2 7/8 inch apart?




Welcome to the CABE! let's see her. I have a badge, I'll check the spacing, but sounds right....


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2014)

*Pedal posted by miller32 in Entry #4 of this thread.*








*Found these fotos on e-b ... not so long ago.  Did not bid.  A foolish move .......... on my part.*

...............  patric











==================================
==================================


----------



## hawker (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi bricycle, im having trouble loading pics, but I did get one pic to load, its on bicycles before 1933 in forum and I have my thread started with can anyone help me identify the maker. mine has loose bearings in the crank, and the same seat as yours.


----------



## chitown (Oct 7, 2014)

Can you take pics of the rear chain and seat stay bridges? Are there any serial # markings? These can all help ID manufacturer. The fork crown can help give a clue as well. 

Great old bike. The front sprocket indeed looks like the type Excelsior used.


----------



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## chitown (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the detail pics. The stay bridges are what connects the stays in rear. The uppers are the seat stay and the lower is the chain stay. Many manufacturers had a specific technique and size/shape they used.

The serial # should be on the underside of the Bottom Bracket.

Here is a seat stay bridge for reference:


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 3, 2014)

*Badge on e-b right now ... 4 days left .......*

Sorry, don't know how to post a link.

.... patric








=======================
=======================


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Badge on e-b right now ... 4 days left .......*
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to post a link.
> 
> ...




Top hole is in wrong spot.Should be in a point. it was ground off and another hole drilled...basically ruined... oh well....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2014)

hawker said:


> Hi bricycle, im having trouble loading pics, but I did get one pic to load, its on bicycles before 1933 in forum and I have my thread started with can anyone help me identify the maker. mine has loose bearings in the crank, and the same seat as yours.View attachment 172226View attachment 172227




King badge fit hawkers perfect!


----------

